

Default Browser of Android 4.0 Shows 550% improvement on V8 Benchmark - twapi
http://browserfame.com/274/android-4-stock-browser-features

======
twapi
<<Comparing with Android 2.3 browser, the Android 4.0 browser showed
improvement of nearly 550% on the V8 benchmark and nearly 70% in the SunSpider
benchmark>>

